# Cattle breed details



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello i'm gonna 2 start new cattle farm. I need in depth details about hf, jersey and Indian cattle. Kindly suggest me the best breed...


----------



## Traveler24 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.thecattlesite.com/breeds/dairy/

http://www.thecattlesite.com/breeds/beef/


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank u very much 4 d link


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

While comparing Brown Swiss and Jersey which will be suit?


----------



## Traveler24 (Oct 30, 2015)

What are you looking for? Are you looking for longevity or a good milker? What kind of facility do you have. Is there someone around there that will pay a premium for higher quality milk? What do you have for land? What are your feed costs? Sorry for all the questions but it helps to make the best choice.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

No its not a problem. Actually the questions u've asked were need full things. I'm looking for good milker. I've got 3160 square feet of agri land and established shed for cattle which will be enough for 4 adults. I think no more people there to pay premium amount for quality milk.


----------



## Traveler24 (Oct 30, 2015)

Brown Swiss is going to be your best milker between the two and they have a really mellow teprement. They will give about 65lbs a day. They are the size of a holstein and the colors of a jersey. There milk is really good for cheese and cream to. Basically they are just big overgrown pets. 
Jersey will give 48-50lbs a day but they get upset really easy which will affect their milk production. Are you selling the milk to local individuals? You can get $6 - $13 a gallon doing that. Hope this helps.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh thank u very much friend.. Sure it'll help me and i'm gonna to sell it individuals only..


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello Mr.Traveler24 may i know ur name? U r running dairy business?


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi u r running dairy farm ah?


----------



## stock__contractorBB (Jun 6, 2016)

Kerry cattle are the best milk cows I've ever seen the problem is they almost went extinct we have over 50 pure breeds really nice cows


----------

